# Possible Phishing attack.



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

On just One particular post in Homesteading Questions I keep getting this notice of a possible phishing attempt.
It is called "Webprocess" is trying to get through.
Just wanting to know IF that is for real, and if it is why JUST one thread and one tread only is giving me that notice that my virus protection has picked it up.
I have VisrusBarrier X6 for Macs.
I choose Block when I greg the notice.
But if I come back to that same post I get the same notice again, this has been happening since last night and is continuing today as well, as I just got another notice.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is still happening. One and one only thread in Homestead Questions.
Nobody else's thread is affected, just one particular post. Unbelievable.


----------

